# Katia Twisted Shawl Pattern



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

In Dec 2015, Inkie posted this pattern. It was made in Katia alpacotton. I bookmarked the pattern, but had great difficulty finding the yarn. As I am in Canada, buying from the US is quite prohibitive given the rate of exchange. I recently came across a yarn shop in Vernon, BC which carries the alpacotton. The yarn shop is A Twist of Yarn. It offers free shipping if you spend $100. The pattern can be found at:

http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Are you familiar with yarnsub.com? This site provides suggestions for yarn substitutions if the yarn suggested for a pattern is discontinued, not available or you just don't like the cost. Check it out.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

GH said:


> In Dec 2015, Inkie posted this pattern. It was made in Katia alpacotton. I bookmarked the pattern, but had great difficulty finding the yarn. As I am in Canada, buying from the US is quite prohibitive given the rate of exchange. I recently came across a yarn shop in Vernon, BC which carries the alpacotton. The yarn shop is A Twist of Yarn. It offers free shipping if you spend $100. The pattern can be found at:
> 
> http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


thanks for this pattern. Super cute and different. I honestly feel that you could use any chunky/bulky (I see both terms used for this) yarn for this if the gauge matches ok. I'm thinking Brett Marble Chunky would be cool.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

If I did not have too much else planned to do, I would try that pattern with Homespun. It is the devil to work with, but I think it would be the perfect thing for that pattern, mn


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments . The only yarn stores in my community are Walmart and Michaels. So I usually have to order on line. I do know about yarn sub, but many times the yarns suggested as subs are only available to me by ordering online.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for posting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the pattern, thanks.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

GH said:


> In Dec 2015, Inkie posted this pattern. It was made in Katia alpacotton. I bookmarked the pattern, but had great difficulty finding the yarn. As I am in Canada, buying from the US is quite prohibitive given the rate of exchange. I recently came across a yarn shop in Vernon, BC which carries the alpacotton. The yarn shop is A Twist of Yarn. It offers free shipping if you spend $100. The pattern can be found at:
> 
> http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


Is Canada in a different time/date zone to us here in UK?? We're still in October here !! LOL


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Is Canada in a different time/date zone to us here in UK?? We're still in October here !! LOL


Oops. I, of course, meant Dec 2014! 😁


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this cute top!


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

I can't take the credit for the top. It was Inkie who posted the top in Dec 2014.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really cute and easy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mindy2776 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great idea. I have some homespun in my stash that may work.


MissNettie said:


> If I did not have too much else planned to do, I would try that pattern with Homespun. It is the devil to work with, but I think it would be the perfect thing for that pattern, mn


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this lovely pattern, saved it.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

It is a very cute top. Thank you for reminding me about Katia...


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing,..,


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you for including the link for the free!! pattern


GH said:


> In Dec 2015, Inkie posted this pattern. It was made in Katia alpacotton. I bookmarked the pattern, but had great difficulty finding the yarn. As I am in Canada, buying from the US is quite prohibitive given the rate of exchange. I recently came across a yarn shop in Vernon, BC which carries the alpacotton. The yarn shop is A Twist of Yarn. It offers free shipping if you spend $100. The pattern can be found at:
> 
> http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

GH!! I have always knit with fingering or worsted but lately I've been trying to get into bulkier yarns. I buy them at Michael's! I realize that your store might not carry the same bulky yarns but there have been a lot this year...go check it out!


GH said:


> Thanks for all your comments . The only yarn stores in my community are Walmart and Michaels. So I usually have to order on line. I do know about yarn sub, but many times the yarns suggested as subs are only available to me by ordering online.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for posting link.


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Chemchic - our Michaels seems to be cutting back on yarn. Maybe things will improve.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

Yarnsub says Alpacotton is a fuzzy yarn. That's what makes the garment light and airy. Plied yarn may make it denser and heavier. I should think that many companies make a bulky fuzzy yarn. I'm going to look.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I love this pattern. It certainly is something I would wear.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

